
Ask HN: Podcasts – Have/Want? - aakriti1215
What podcasts do you like? What podcasts do you wish existed?
======
chfs
I have a different approach to podcasts, I don't listen often and don't
subscribe to any particular ones but try finding new sources as often as
possible. Usually I do a simple keyword search and download a few top results.
This works for me especially well when coupled with researching a new
paradigm, language or platform. Maybe it's listening to casual conversation
that makes it easier for me to discover new terms and trends. Hope this helps
somebody!

------
agilecoder
I code mostly in the .Net web stack, and lead a team of web developers that do
both .Net and Java work using Angular. I blogged a couple months ago about my
favorite tech podcasts:

[http://agilecoder.net/2016/08/23/developer-
podcasts/](http://agilecoder.net/2016/08/23/developer-podcasts/)

------
MikeTV
Two that I listen to every week are Giant Robots and Startups for the Rest of
Us - they have a lot of broadly-applicable startup info, but are also
primarily focused on SaaS. I wish there were podcasts on
building/growing/running downloadable software product-based startups.

